# looking for a House in Koh Samui



## mac1401 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello everybody,

Firstly let me thank all those who have answered the posts in this forum as you have already answered many of my questions and although I may well have a few more once I have made the move in October/November for the moment I only have one which is as follows-

I will be staying in Koh Samui for the next year preferably around the Chaweng/Lamai beach area in the aim to use this as a base to explore Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam and Malaysia, So I am looking for a 2 bedroom house/villa preferably with swimming pool in its own grounds privacy a must at around 500 US$ High speed Internet is a MUST (and will be tested before signature) as I will be working when needed via internet.

I have looked at all the usual websites and have seen some interesting properties, but if anyone can help or has any leads in this direction that i might meet up when I arrive it would be appreciated.

Thank you again to one and all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please note only regular posters may recommend a business or service,


----------

